# CEFX Raceway Updates



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to let everyone know that from August 2nd-7th the hobby shop/race track will be closed as we will be packing up shop and heading down to the Great Lakes Challenge in Toledo!! It should be an awesome event with 200 entries (real time entries too - no double classes)!!

We want to thank the MFG's who are helping CEFX Raceway support the GLC:

Kyosho USA
Sirio
Team Orion
JACO
SMC
Tornado Fuel
Ko Propo
Hudy
Parma
Empire Racing

Thanks to everyone!!!

Also, coming up the first weekend in September is the IIC Warm-Up!! Don't miss it as it may be the first weekend on the NEW CARPET and LARGER TRACK!!! Yep, that's right. We will be getting some new carpet and with the carpet we are getting we will make the track 2ft wider on each side (4ft total) and we are going to try to stretch out at least another 6ft on the lenght!!

New series will be starting up in Sept so I am looking for some input on what type of series format everyone would like to run.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Looking forward to checking the place out in sept. Any 1/18th scale racing?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Josh, if you need any help laying down the new carpet, I can probably sit there and supervise and point at stuff... I'd be glad to offer a hand.

Tony


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

"New series will be starting up in Sept so I am looking for some input on what type of series format everyone would like to run"

How about a brushless sedan class? Something faster then stock but not so fast as to melt the Equip down.


----------



## rraden (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes! For a brushless class in 1/10 touring car or 1/12. A brushless 1/12 class with a different body, like a corvette body or some other sports car type body would be fun. It would be nice to run a second class where all you had to do is charge the batteries and drive the car.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm all for a 5800 class for TC. Little faster than a 19 but still manageable on a tight track.

Tony


----------



## Impdog (May 23, 2003)

When the new footage is added to the track what will the dimensions be then? Thanks


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

RcCzarOfOld said:


> I'm all for a 5800 class for TC. Little faster than a 19 but still manageable on a tight track.
> 
> Tony


The brushless that they ran in 19t (4300, 4500, or something) looked perfect to me........anything even close to Mod is way too fast for most of us.

Ted


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Ted Flack said:


> The brushless that they ran in 19t (4300, 4500, or something) looked perfect to me........anything even close to Mod is way too fast for most of us.
> 
> Ted



What system would it take to get the mod guys to come down and the 19 turn guys to move up??? "middle ground" perhaps???


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Probably the 5800 Andy.


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

What about the new 3200mAh Orion LiPo packs? Will this be allowed for club races?


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah I believe so. I think LiPo's have always been legal for use at CEFX.


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

I've seen guys using it but I tought I doublecheck before investing in it


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Id like to run the 4300 I have, if I don't have to buy a motor, I might get to finaly buy my lipo ( This years goal, lipo and brushless!) 
Ken


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, I've got the LiPo now, but I sold the brushless... Going to get a sphere comp here in the near future and I'll be good to go for the 4300/19T class this winter.

Tony


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

With some changes being made I was wondering if there were any plans for a ramp on the drivers stand.


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Got the Sphere Comp on the way. I'm good to go for the 4300/5800 class or whatever it is finally decided that everyone wants to run.

Ken, you going to be at that "other" track this sunday?

Tony


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Tony
I don't know my plans yet, a lot going on here. I am going to call cefx after my apointment this afternoon ond see if the track renovations are done, got my stuff in the car
Ken


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

A 4300 class with Lipo's might be very nice.
CP


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Carlos, are you ok? Did you get lost? This isn't the Lazer thread. 

Yeah, I've got a 6000 LiPo pack to go along with the 4300. Should be interesting.

Tony


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

I am ok, just very very busy. I am right now in North Carolina reviewing our production tools at the supplier plant facility. Not alot of time left to do anything else.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't know about indoors but outdoors, the 4300 motor is faster than 19 turn in sedan. I don't mind running both together but it's something to keep in mind. I'm actually going to run some sedan this year.

For the 12th scales, anything other than a stock motor should run in mod. A 4300 can hang with a 10 turn if the car's working.


----------



## Thammer (Apr 3, 2006)

I like the idea of brushless TC, about the same speed as 19turn or a little faster. Rubber or foams is up to you guys.

It would be great to be able to run the same car on Sunday and for Tuesday evening points nights.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Tony:

Hi,

if you see Tim Stamper please have him call me.

Thanks


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

TimXLB said:


> Tony:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


My work switched phone carriers and I don't have any of the 300+ numbers from the old phone written down.

The service is hit or miss, so try and call me.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Anyone know if the new carpet down? My brushless items should be arriving by the end of this week so I was thinking of hitting CEFX on Sat or Sun (whenever it is open for road course practice, unless this is the weekend the new carpet gets put down). That way if this motor I purchased makes me wet myself I can order a milder motor before the warm-up race weekend.

-Rich


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh Rich, your sofa king funny!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Tim,

Drop me an email...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, but my sofa is California King sized.

-Rich




rickardracing said:


> Oh Rich, your sofa king funny!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Tim:

Hi,

I'll try on my way to work. had fun at CEFX Sunday. Mini came along and ran a bit. still fast. need better stuff.....3300's just don't make it anymore.

Fred:

Hi,

Do you still have bearings???????? I need a couple of sets to do a 1/12th scale cars.

see everybody next Sunday

Thanks


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Anyone know if the new carpet down? My brushless items should be arriving by the end of this week so I was thinking of hitting CEFX on Sat or Sun (whenever it is open for road course practice, unless this is the weekend the new carpet gets put down). That way if this motor I purchased makes me wet myself I can order a milder motor before the warm-up race weekend.
> 
> -Rich



Hey Rich, new carpet is not down yet. I asked Josh when that would happen and he said he should know by Tuesday. 4' wider and 6' longer, that should be nice !


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ah, bummer. Thanks, Barry. Well, as long as there is some sort of carpet down and not just a layer of old glue on the ground, maybe I'll come out and burn up some foam tires.

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

I talked to Walter about when we were going to get the new rug from him. Probably going to show up here Friday. I'm thinking that after practice on Thursday night, we are going to start taking the track a part. Friday we are going to rent the hammer drill to re-do the outer board anchors so that at least 2 of the 4 walls are in place by the time the carpet shows up. From there it's just going to be laying the carpet and finishing it up!! When we are done, we are looking at around a 90' x 40' track!! 

If anyone wants to come give a hand I would greatly appreciate it. If we get enough people to help then I want to have 2-3 things going on at once - Carpet being laid/outer boards mounted = 2-3 people, Outer boards being re-painted = 1-2 people, Inner boards cleaned = 1-3 people. My goal is to have the track up and running Saturday and I think that's possible. The only thing that will change what time the track is up and running will be how much help we can get!!!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Looks like Josh is having a Brushless oval race the same weekend as the Halloween Classic????????? Maybe reschedule foe one week earlier Josh, please?


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

I can clean boards not much more only looking out of one eyeball will you be there normal hours on friday ?


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

POP QUIZ!?!?!?!?!?!

Who is just the cutest little RC driver with a dragon sweatshirt????


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Josh, how long will you folks be working on the carpet today/tonight? I'm going to see if I can get up that way to help after work today as long as I get out of here at a decent hour.

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Andy - lol... Remember, I have loads of Stage III pics from back in the day so I'm sure I can dig up some to fight back!!! 

If anyone wants to give a hand we'll be working on the track all day today (from now till 9pm). 

As far as the brushless race - I really have no say in the date as that was all Sonny!!


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Andy - lol... Remember, I have loads of Stage III pics from back in the day so I'm sure I can dig up some to fight back!!!
> 
> If anyone wants to give a hand we'll be working on the track all day today (from now till 9pm).
> 
> As far as the brushless race - I really have no say in the date as that was all Sonny!!



Do you have one the one of me beating you in the 92' MI state champs???
I think your mechanic helped me by helping you choose a battery. LOL
I wish I could come and help but I'm tearing apart my own house (pit room)today. AAARRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

OK Thanks Josh. Guess I'll miss the oval thing this year!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

lol.... Wow... Was that 92'??? I was what....13 maybe 14...lol.... No problem on the help! Get that room done and your stuff ready so you can come race!!

Off to a lunch break - About 1/2 the carpet is up, outer boards are 1/2 up and re-painted and about 1/2 the inner boards are cleaned and ready to go back down. We should have all the rest of the tear down done around 3-4pm today and with any luck the outerboards will be done tonight with a bit more....

I'll post more later!!


----------



## EAMotorsports (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Josh if Barry would quit calling you about his new ride's you could probably get more done!! LOL I got the same call you did after the Tee time post!! LOL

EA


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Josh Cyrul said:


> lol.... Wow... Was that 92'??? I was what....13 maybe 14...lol.... No problem on the help! Get that room done and your stuff ready so you can come race!!
> 
> Off to a lunch break - About 1/2 the carpet is up, outer boards are 1/2 up and re-painted and about 1/2 the inner boards are cleaned and ready to go back down. We should have all the rest of the tear down done around 3-4pm today and with any luck the outerboards will be done tonight with a bit more....
> 
> I'll post more later!!


92' Nats at the radison in Detroit. You finished 9th in the E Main (mod)
Must have been the sweatshirt......


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

We don't care where Josh finished. Who is he anyways?  We want to know where YOU finished!

I didn't make it out of work until past 8:00p so I figured that was too late to head to the track to help out tonight.

-Rich


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> We don't care where Josh finished. Who is he anyways?  We want to know where YOU finished!
> 
> I didn't make it out of work until past 8:00p so I figured that was too late to head to the track to help out tonight.
> 
> -Rich


Bless your heart Rich.......thanks for asking :tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hmm.. what did Ricky Bobby say about finishing second? 

Wow - lots of names I recognize in that article. I didn't realize some of those folks have been racing for so long!

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

CARPET IS DOWN!!!

TRACK IS FINISHED!!!!

Thanks to everyone who gave us a hand with the track these last two days:

Jerry Cyrul
Keith "Moon" Tessmer
Bob Reilly
James Reilly
Mike Kuntz

Impressive we got so much done in such a relitively short amount of time!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Here are some pics of the new rug!!!


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

track is great, very fast. need more boards though,

-Zac


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Josh:

Hi,

Looks great!!!!!! we'll be down in about 6 hours to find out. no Mini.......... he has to rest up from the week of working..... playing XBox 360, and being a kid.

Thanks


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

For updates on the schedule, up and coming events and to do a little on-line shopping, check out:

www.cefxraceway.net

It's still under construction but it's up, running and on it's way!


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Track looks awesome sorry I didnt show wifes wrist sugery took a little more out of her than expected but cant wait to run there outdoor season is winding down should be a awesome winter running with the CEFX crowd and being close to home also 

question will there be a stock brushless class now that the 13.5 motor from novak is out want to run brushless no maint.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Josh Cyrul said:


> For updates on the schedule, up and coming events and to do a little on-line shopping, check out:
> 
> www.cefxraceway.net
> 
> It's still under construction but it's up, running and on it's way!


gees, and just a tad under 2 years  Looks great.. how about a hand for that hollywood head shot in the ad..... 

see ya this weekend..


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

Someone tell me if my eyes deceive me, did I see on the site where the practice hours are from 12pm-12am? If they are that is wonderful and now I don't have an excuse for not practicing.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'd say you need to visit the eye doctor. Where do you see that? 

-Rich


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree with Rich I know a good eye doc let me know if you need a card


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

It was on the new website. I saw it myself this morning......of course that was before I took my meds...........


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

I just checked around the site and I don't see that anywhere...

Tuesday-Friday = 2pm-9pm
Saturday = 10am-9pm
Sunday = 9am-6pm


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

So i will be there this weekend.. Im guessing sunday. 99% chance. I told my boss to switch my day off to sundays.. but i think i might have said starting in sept.. thinking this weekend was the warmup.. ANYWAY.. did Hammy ever drop off my CRL trophy???

KB


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

The warm-up is next weekend. This Saturday we have oval too just to remind everyone.

CRL trophy?? Umm, no.....


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Oops, good thing you posted that. A couple other folks and I were going to show up on Sat to practice. Guess we would have just practiced turning left!

See you on Sunday then!

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Oops, good thing you posted that. A couple other folks and I were going to show up on Sat to practice. Guess we would have just practiced turning left!
> 
> See you on Sunday then!
> 
> -Rich


Sweet!! Does that mean the T2 is ready?

Josh or others-whats a better spec rubber tire for Ozite (RP30 or CS27's)? Which has better durability with the lowest drop in lap times over time.

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, just finished wiring up the LiMn pack and the brushless motor yesterday. Just gotta true some tires and cycle the LiMn 15 times (yea, 15 times) before this Sunday. 

From what I've heard, folks are liking the RPs better. They are made by Takeoff, but have a thinner carcass but still last a long time. Basically, from what I've seen, they have the traction of Sorex tires but the durability of the old Takeoff CS series tires.

RP30 seems a bit hard for carpet racing, tho?

-Rich


----------



## mrodney (Jul 26, 2002)

hey rey how is it going. my personal opinion is the rp30 it seems to have the longest wear and consistency during the race. However with the new carpet you might want to run the 27 for the earlier runs and then switch to the 30, but for me I have found that the 30 seem to be the best all around tire.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

When I talked to the guys from Schumacher in Florida, they did mentioned that the RP 30's do wear faster than the CS 27, but the main reason is the combination of the thickness of the carcass of the tire and the rubber compound. 

There is less rubber on the RP's than on the CS 27. Also the compounds being different, the RP's drop to certain level and hold for almost the rest of the life of the tire, while the CS 27 behaves similarly, they tend to have a bigger drop in performance than what the RP's do. Both pre-mount sets are suppose to have the same insert, but the RP's rubber fit seems to be tighter to the rim than the CS 27. The RP's have less tendency to roll over under hard cornering vs the CS 27.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

If you go much softer than a RP30 on carpet you could be in for some flippin.


----------



## afropuffracer (Feb 14, 2005)

oops, my bad


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Rich - Also, giving guys 2 specific types of tires to use keeps things from getting out of hand like the old days of running Pit 20's. Don't get me wrong, I think the traction those things made was awesome but this way it's a little more fair and economical.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I think you meant that was for Ray? 

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> I think you meant that was for Ray?
> 
> -Rich


ahh-youve seen one Asian-youve seen em all!! 

Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich is French...


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

I thought he was an eskamo :tongue:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Nah, I'm French. That is why everyone hates me. 

-Rich


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Frenchie*

Ooolala!! Ha there little french boy, would you like too bye some pasteries. 

cookie


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

At first glance I thought your post was asking me to wear some pasties... That would be a big negatory!

Now, _pastries_, I can always go for.



-Rich


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

was at the track tonight it is huge very nice job


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

cookie said:


> Ooolala!! Ha there little french boy, would you like too bye some pasteries.
> 
> cookie



Don't you mean BUY....lol...


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Don't you mean BUY....lol...


I hope so, at first I was thinking he ment Bi. :wave:


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> Nah, I'm French. That is why everyone hates me.
> 
> -Rich


ooooohhhhh so that's why everyone hates you. All this time I thought is was the other things people have been talking about. :wave: LOL

Man... I wish I could get to the track so I could hear all this abuse in person.

Hope I spelled every thing ok.... :wave: Hi Stosh


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, it is actually a combo of me being French and the other stuff.

However, once I get my body guard (Mr. Blomia) back out racing again, folks won't dare be mean to me... at least in person. 

Haha.

-Rich


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> once I get my body guard (Mr. Blomia) back out racing again, folks won't dare be mean to me... at least in person.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> -Rich


Some body guard, isn't he the one all banged up???


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, very good point... 

On a racing topic, anyone know how I should be gearing a T2 with a Novak 4.5 motor and a 116 spur?

-Rich


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Rich,

With the 4.5 you should have about a 10:1 FDR on rubber tires or about a .8 rollout. That equates to a 20 tooth pinion. That should get you in the range and you can go up or down from there depending on how you like the feel. And you'll probably want to dial in some negative expo on the throttle. With the necessary gearing, it's going to be a tad "punchy"...


And I don't hate you Rich, you're my favorite asian frenchman...

Tony


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

Planning on comeing down to Cfex tomorrow. Have four or five mod motors and a couple of 19 turn money motors for sale. Mod motors are still in good shape, and I have brushes for them ( they are Orion Motors). If anybody from Lansing area is looking at this and wants to share a ride, please e-mail me or call me at (517)676-4595. I will be up till around 12. My e-mail is [email protected].

cookie :wave:


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Just a note for everyone. Josh did a great job with the new carpet and layout. It is a nice size and very smooth.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I agree! The traction came up very quickly, too. Hard to believe that carpet has only been down for a week!

Will that be the same layout for the IIC warm-up this weekend?

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich-how many times did you have to recharge your battery Sunday? The gates carpets the same way-grooves up fast!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I put it on the charger after each run and let it at least finish the CC portion of the charge just to be safe. But, that typically took less than 20 minutes. I didn't do any discharges to see how much charge was left after each run due to time constraints. I'll do that this coming weekend during practice.

-Rich


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

It was great to see some racing starting up again!! Thanks to everyone for coming out!! 23 entries with an additional 3 racers who made the journey over from Lazer when the rain wouldn't let up. Not a bad start to the year. I hope everyone enjoyed the new track size and carpet. Hopefully, we will have some more boards for this weekend's IIC Warm-Up so we can tighten the track up just a bit on the right hand side. 

See everyone next weekend!!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Added news:

#1 - We should have all 3 of the light fixtures fixed for this weekend. Should be much better light for the first 2-3 tables.

#2 - We are working on some "theme" races for this season. One of the first ones we want to do is a "Black Light" race probably the first weekend in Novemeber (close to Halloween without interfering with the Halloween Classic and the BRL race). If anyone has any cool ideas for some races this season please just let Angel or myself know so we can try to plan some special events to liven up the season.

#3 - Hopefully, before this weekend we will be releasing our Fall/Winter schedule including on-road/oval race dates as well as some of the "special events". This will also include the dates for the CRL!! I spoke with Keith and it looks like the CRL is going to be exclusive to CEFX Raceway this year!! 

More soon!!!


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Well.. I always have ideas.. I like to offer another perspective when I can.. so here it is

Instead of investing in more plastic boards, why not add boards like what you see at Fastcats to what you already have. They would give you more versitile track to deal with as well as allow you to have curves.

What the boards basically are is the flapper material cut in longer sections and bolted together every 3 feet or so with a 4X4 block. The block then has velcro on the bottom. They are very forgiving to cars in addition to adding a smooth look.

might be cheeper too!

Just a thought.

I suppose this statement could go to everyone out there.. lets get some people to the track! I mean when I started racing in 93'.. on a saturday night the track in Buffalo (not a vast rc metropolis) would pull in 130 entries. What gives? And WHY??? do people stop comming after xmas? I would love to run the whole winter this year.. I suppose I loose interest when i come to the track and see 5 people so.. lets get some attendance.. There are a TON of fantastic drivers in this greater Detroit area and everyone should be hyping this facility so that it is here for years to come. 

as far as races go.. Xmas race? Perhaps gift exchange (draw names??)

Josh, YGM too.
Keith


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah thanks josh 

wish we could have been there sooner so we could have got some pratice first time on carpet the car actually turns


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Remember, that was 26 people... IN AUGUST!!! Not bad at all. Think of the differences from '93. Now we have internet, way better video games and a not so strong auto industry to help support the Detroit area (money is tight for people). You can't compare or look back at those days as everything has changed, you have to look forward and try to adjust and improve the "package" to get more people out racing. Example - In '93 did these $400+ touring cars even exist?? Nope... It was off-road or on-road with pan cars and Cleveland was 500+ entries - ALL 1/12!!! Something to think about...

As far as the boards, I understand what you are talking about but I think you would freak if you knew the actual cost of that material that we use....lol.. Trust me, the boards are cheaper....

Christmas race sounds good. We are also thinking about a New Years race with the works... :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Josh Cyrul said:


> We are also thinking about a New Years race with *the works*... :hat: :thumbsup:


Is "the works" code for "drinks that will make one drive all loopy around the track"? LOL!

-Rich


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

hmm.. Paragon and liquor.. that could be a nasty combination!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, especially if you take a swig from the wrong "flask."

-Rich


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Dont get me wrong.. i wasnt talking about this past weekend.. but after cleveland when it seems everyone crawls under a rock. 

and all summer long in WNY the offroad track get 60-75 people to run 1/8th scale... then they neglect the onroad tracks in the winter.. to run.. now get this.. micro.. its frustrating. I just hope to run all year this year..
:0

KB


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> Dont get me wrong.. i wasnt talking about this past weekend.. but after cleveland when it seems everyone crawls under a rock.
> 
> and all summer long in WNY the offroad track get 60-75 people to run 1/8th scale... then they neglect the onroad tracks in the winter.. to run.. now get this.. micro.. its frustrating. I just hope to run all year this year..
> :0
> ...


 
Keith,

I have to jump in here on this one.

As Josh said, money is tighter, gas cost more, etc, yet last winter (after that race in Cleveland) lots of us came out and raced every weekend and many people raced Tuesday as well........I am talking every weekend! No there weren't 100 or more but there were 50 to 60 as I recall, seems like a pretty good crowd to me these days. Not everyone goes to Cleveland, Snowbirds, IIC, etc, so when the traveling crowd leaves there is still a pretty good turn out.

Now I have to admit when spring shows up in Michigan the indoor season all but stops, which is a real problem for places like CEFX Raceway, his rent is due every month so all of us that want a place to race in the winter need to remember that and do all we can to support the track. I, and many others, like to race gas in the summer or outdoors so that makes it that much worse for the carpet tracks since we only have so much time and money to race. And as Josh said, there are a lot of things to do these days (besides R/C cars) so those of us that want a place to race in the winter may have to put up with small crowd once in a while so that we will have a track at all.

What I am saying here is that 26 people in August is darn near a miracle and probably shows that the winter crowd will be that much bigger, now that is good news. I have several more weeks of gas racing before I will be able to attend races at CEFX but you can bet I will be there...can't wait to see my winter friends!

Ted


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

I just want to state again that the turnout sunday was great.... i wasnt knocking it.. I am just saying "tell your friends".. bring "that guy" out.. ect.. thats all.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

IF YOU CAN BELIEVE IT BIGEST CLASS TONIGHT WAS STOCK RUBBER TIRE
I think that Josh and crew have made a serious commitment to the HOBBY and the RACERS and for that it will pay off 

3 heats tonight and lots of fun also !!!!


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

I like to come down for this weekend's race, looking for a racer near the track area that might have a couch I can crash on due to tight funds it would be difficult for me to travel back and forth from Lansing to Detroit for 3 days. Would love to come and race at the warm up race if someone is willing to crash on their couch for a couple of evenings. It would be greatly appreciated.

Your fellow racer, 
Cookie
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

Still need an answer on if someone has a couch or floor I can crash on for a couple nights for the warmup race at CEFX. Would appreciate it. Need a reply quick because practice starts tomorrow afternoon. So just email me! Thanks

Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

What is the schedule for the weekend?


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

JOSH you are my hero... glad to see the new track is doing great wish we could get 26 people here to race it seems like everyother weekend is a trophy race at a different track so no one club races anymore .. we had 5 guys tuesday to club race sedan talk about no groove ..


smyka


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

If anyone is interested I have an XRay T 2 for trade. Have lots of parts and the car has aluminum steering nuckles and hub carriers 1 degree and 2 degree for the rear also. What I am looking to trade for is either a 415 MSX or Cyclone with parts to pretty close to what I have to make the trade fair. If it is an MSX I prefer for it to have 2 diffs. You can contact me at 517-490-0027.

Cookie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Jeff - I just left vmail for someone who might be interested.

-Rich


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Rich, I appreciate it. See down at CEFX sometime soon.

cookie :wave: :wave:


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

To Rich:
Who was the guy that you emailed that might be interested in my car if you don't mind me asking? Do you know what kind of car he has? Just post something or call me. The number is on the original post.
Thanks
Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RcCzarOfOld (Nov 7, 2005)

Let's get this thread back on top!

I will finally be back to race this tuesday and the rest of the winter too. Can't wait to see some missed snarling faces again.

Tony


----------



## scottwk1 (Apr 21, 2006)

Tony.... you mean like trashcan??


----------



## westendorfy (Jan 2, 2006)

when should i blow off the (insert silly name for my new car here) whip? i want to come play race cars. wakeboarding season is almost over and i set up my stuff in the work room. Man i love tire dope. the smell makes me wet.

anyways when should i be there? 12th stock and maybe a sedan car i dunno.

and oh yes im going to cleveland this year for the first time in like 7 years woo hoo.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You should come down this Sunday. A lot of folks are at the IIC but a bunch of us will be at the track on Sunday for some relaxing fun. 1/12th stock and probably 19-turn TC for me.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

westendorfy said:


> and oh yes im going to cleveland this year for the first time in like 7 years woo hoo.


dude, shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]
Greg


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Can't we all run 1/12th scale 19 turn this year? I'm tired of messing with stock motors.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I tried to get folks to race that last year. Remember me, you, and I think it was Bob as the only folks in 19-turn at the first CRL race? 

-Rich


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I think you should just run 19 with the mod guys. To be honest, it won't be much slower than mod except on the straights.

There will probably only be enough people to run stock 12th and the normal sedan classes this weekend because of the IIC.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm in for 19t and mod 1/12th this year...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I won't be there this weekend. This is my last race with the Honda at Waterford Hills for the season. I'll start racing some 1/12th scale in October.


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Can't we all run 1/12th scale 19 turn this year? I'm tired of messing with stock motors.


I would be up for 19 turn 1/12th. Not so sure about running with the mod guys though. Changing the spur gear loses it's thrill long before the mod guys will tire of tagging spurs in the straight. I can hear Josh laughing already.


----------



## westendorfy (Jan 2, 2006)

Andy who? said:


> I would be up for 19 turn 1/12th. Not so sure about running with the mod guys though. Changing the spur gear loses it's thrill long before the mod guys will tire of tagging spurs in the straight. I can hear Josh laughing already.



MMMMMMMM Agreed.

i'd like to run some 19 turn thingy myself. I could always use a little more speed to catch back up. 

Are Batt an issue with them or no? I heard you guys are using some fancy new packs with ground up moon rocks in them or something.


----------

